
How to Get Started with App Store Optimization - gits1225
https://blog.ycombinator.com/how-to-get-started-with-app-store-optimization/
======
dfabulich
I find it deeply weird to see a guide to ASO in 2017 that doesn't mention
Search Ads.

Like Google Adwords, Apple's Search Ads allow you to buy keywords for searches
on the App Store. Rather than toying around with keyword research tools, just
sit down with your team and brainstorm a bunch of keywords. Then set a
reasonable budget, buy those terms, and see which ones convert best.

Even if none of the ads are actually profitable, they can tell you which terms
to directly incorporate into your limited-space keywords list, description,
subtitle, and other metadata. Then, if you're lucky and good, you can start
ranking for those terms organically.

